# Would it be difficult to make a port for vscodium ?



## Alain De Vos (Sep 5, 2022)

Would it be difficult to make a port for vscodium ?
Or is electron a real pain ?


----------



## SirDice (Sep 5, 2022)

Just take a look at editors/vscode to see how "easy" it is.


----------



## Alain De Vos (Sep 5, 2022)

SirDice in a cynic mode. That's ok. I guess it's probably not easy at all. npm/node hell.
There is even a specific license.


----------



## covacat (Sep 5, 2022)

echo -e "vscodium\t65432/tcp\t #" >> /etc/services


----------



## blind0ne (Sep 7, 2022)

It's so complicated that I even can't find sources on fresh ports


----------

